# Food list for Baby Sulcata



## itsjust_SP

I'm feeding Preston Zoo Med Natural Grassland Food as of now, but wanted to alternate with some veggies/plants. What are some good green veggies/plants to feed? Thanks.


----------



## Tom

Weeds and grass are the best, if you can get them. Look in the plant ID section to see if any look familiar to you, or post pics of what you've got near you and we can help you ID it. For small sulcatas I like to use scissors and chop up tender young grass on top of their food. Get them started early, so they don't get picky on you.

Here is my favorite list:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-52677.html#axzz2DclqOkhK

For grocery store greens my favorites are endive and escarole, but use lots of variety. Collards, cilantro, carrot tops, all the lettuces, etc.

Dry hay is mostly for the older ones, but if you blend it up somehow, you can sprinkle it on top of the grocery store greens and that will make a great overall improvement in the diet. There is a product called "Salad Style" that has already done the work for you. I got mine from Tyler and Sarah at tortoisesupply.com.


----------



## DeanS

There is no substitute for homegrown plants to feed your torts. If you must buy from the market, collared and mustard greens should be at the top of the list. If you go with a bagged salad...you'll wanna go with Santa Barbara Mix...escarole, endive and radicchio...but stay away from Spring Mix...too much lettuce (which I stay away from altogether)! Arugula and watercress are great too! 

Always get your hay from a tack and feed...try to stay away from ZuPreem and the other bagged hays! Leave that crap for rabbits and guinea pigs. You can store hay fro years...YES! I said years. I do chop it up in my spare Magic Bullet...you can literally grind it to a powder...and load your diets with that! Also, you're gonna wanna add cactus to their diets. Ironically, all these items are in the Zoomed Diet...but who knows how much of what...plus it's dehydrated...so in my book, it's really roughage and little more! This coming from someone who used it exclusively a few years back!

Good luck!


----------



## mainey34

Some dont like it some do. I use organic spring mix. Collard greens, turnip greens, mustard greens, endive, romaine, arugula. Its what i feed.


----------



## DeanS

mainey34 said:


> Some dont like it some do. I use organic spring mix. Collard greens, turnip greens, mustard greens, endive, romaine, arugula. Its what i feed.



That's a killer mix...where do you get that? Not fond of the romaine...but everything else is GREAT!


----------



## itsjust_SP

I picked up a bag of Organic Spring Mix today mainey! Preston seems to love it! ... I also mixed the spring mix & zoo med tortoise grassland food together. Is that a good idea?


----------



## DeanS

That's a GREAT idea! If you want maximum growth, you might try Mazuri Tortoise Diet (available at most Tack and Feeds).


----------



## itsjust_SP

DeanS said:


> That's a GREAT idea! If you want maximum growth, you might try Mazuri Tortoise Diet (available at most Tack and Feeds).



ok great! ...i'll have to order Mazuri bc no pet stores in my area carries it.


----------



## DeanS

itsjust_SP said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a GREAT idea! If you want maximum growth, you might try Mazuri Tortoise Diet (available at most Tack and Feeds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok great! ...i'll have to order Mazuri bc no pet stores in my area carries it.
Click to expand...


You can also check with John at www.coastalsilkworms.com for Marion Zoological Tortoise Bars. They're a GREAT alternative (or you can use them together).


----------



## itsjust_SP

DeanS said:


> itsjust_SP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a GREAT idea! If you want maximum growth, you might try Mazuri Tortoise Diet (available at most Tack and Feeds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok great! ...i'll have to order Mazuri bc no pet stores in my area carries it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can also check with John at www.coastalsilkworms.com for Marion Zoological Tortoise Bars. They're a GREAT alternative (or you can use them together).
Click to expand...


Ok, thanks.. i'll check it out.


----------



## itsjust_SP

Can sullies eat all types of clover?


----------



## Tom

Yes. Just make sure you aren't feeding oxalis. It looks like clover, but it grows little yellow trumpet shaped flowers.


----------



## itsjust_SP

Tom said:


> Yes. Just make sure you aren't feeding oxalis. It looks like clover, but it grows little yellow trumpet shaped flowers.



ok.. thanks. i feed him a few white clover leaves today. he seem to love them. i also saw another type of clover, i wasnt sure about it so i didnt feed him any. i took a pic of it and posted it in plant description section.


----------



## animalfreak

itsjust_SP said:


> I picked up a bag of Organic Spring Mix today mainey! Preston seems to love it! ... I also mixed the spring mix & zoo med tortoise grassland food together. Is that a good idea?



I do the same they prefer the spring mix though.


----------



## itsjust_SP

animalfreak said:


> I do the same they prefer the spring mix though.



Yep, mine does also


----------

